

The Y Article: Pentagon Report Recommending to Slash Its Own Budget, by "Mr. Y" - espeed
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2011/04/13/the_y_article

======
espeed
This morning CNN reported that on April 8 there was a report published by "Mr.
Y" saying that America is relying too heavily on its military as the "primary
tool for engaging the world," and instead of "pumping more dollars into
defense," the report argues we should invest more in education.

The crazy thing is that "Mr. Y" turned out to be 2 senior members of the
_Joint Chiefs of Staff_ \-- the Pentagon is recommending to cut its own budget
so we can invest more in education -- this is unprecedented.

Here is an excerpt...

"By investing energy, talent, and dollars now in the education and training of
young Americans -- the scientists, statesmen, industrialists, farmers,
inventors, educators, clergy, artists, service members, and parents, of
tomorrow -- we are truly investing in our ability to successfully compete in,
and influence, the strategic environment of the future. Our first investment
priority, then, is intellectual capital and a sustainable infrastructure of
education, health and social services to provide for the continuing
development and growth of America's youth."

PDF of the actual report:
[http://www.wilsoncenter.org/events/docs/A%20National%20Strat...](http://www.wilsoncenter.org/events/docs/A%20National%20Strategic%20Narrative.pdf)

